# شريط بطل وفارس للمرنم مرقس القمص ميخائيل والمرنمه مريم بطرس 2010؛من الستوديو على هنا



## ميرو الفنان (29 أكتوبر 2010)

البوم بطل وفارس؛انتاج ستوديو مارك ساوند اسوان 
للمرنم مرقس القمص ميخائيل وبالاشتراك مع المرنمه مريم بطرس 

الحان وتوزيع موسيقى وهندسه وميكساج /مرقس القمص 

ترنيمة انا جاى من دير مارجرجس/كلمات هانى الحناوى والحان سامح عبيد وتوزيع جون اسطفانوس 

ترنيمة مارجرجس يا بطل يا شفيعنا/كلمات ايرينى القمص ميخائيل 

ترنيمة نفسى ارجع/كلمات وليد عادل 

صولو كمان وعود الفنان/مينا ايوب 

اذكرونا فى صلواتكم 
                                                   روابط التحميل بجوده عالية الصوت 
                                                                         4shared 
http://www.4shared.com/file/nqBjqyh-/batal_w_fares_morkus_al_kumos.html 
                                                                             mediafire 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ub1nmd4qwnohu48​


----------



## shekooooo (29 أكتوبر 2010)

_*يامرقس يامدلعنا بترانيمك اكيييييد روعه طالاما انت اللي مشارك فيه*_​


----------



## ميرو الفنان (30 أكتوبر 2010)

shekooooo قال:


> _*يامرقس يامدلعنا بترانيمك اكيييييد روعه طالاما انت اللي مشارك فيه*_​





ميرسى جدا يا باشا دا من ذوقك حبيبى


----------



## روزي86 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا ميرو
جارى التحميل 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## kalimooo (6 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكطرا جدا الرب يبارككم​


----------



## ميرو الفنان (14 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكطرا جدا الرب يبارككم​



شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## elamer1000 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يباركك*


*+++*​


----------



## ميرو الفنان (2 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> ...



ميرسى جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ميرو الفنان (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الرب يبارك عمله الى الابد


----------



## ayman adwar (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميرو الفنان (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ayman adwar قال:


> الف شكر
> 
> ربنا يباركك




ميرسى جدا لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ميرو الفنان (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بركة البطل معانا امين


----------



## ميرو الفنان (22 يوليو 2012)

شفاعته معانا امين


----------



## ميرو الفنان (7 نوفمبر 2012)

كل سنه وانتوا طيبين بمناسبة ايام مار جرجس بركته معانا


----------



## ميرو الفنان (22 أكتوبر 2014)

شفاعتك معانا يا بطل


----------



## ميرو الفنان (22 أكتوبر 2014)

شفاعتك معانا يا بطل


----------



## ميرو الفنان (11 نوفمبر 2016)

بركة البطل تكون معانا


----------

